
Ask HN: Follow up for feedback a second time? - alexkavon
Hey HN,<p>I have been applying to jobs all over NYC. I&#x27;ve completed a few interviews. I ask for feedback immediately from all of them. Often, I don&#x27;t get a response.<p>Question: Would it be unwise to send a second response asking again?<p>I understand people are busy, but you would think if they were making an informed decision on multiple candidates they would have shared feedback about the candidates at some point? As long as the feedback isn&#x27;t &quot;sorry, you didn&#x27;t have what it takes&quot; it&#x27;s probably valuable feedback. Just be honest.
======
brudgers
To me, the right way to follow up is personally with one of the individuals
you met during the interview process...i.e. in the context of professional
networking rather than a job search. Networking provides value to the other
party because networking is a two way street. "Give me feedback" is one way,
all about you, and work for the other person. It is also risk because the
reason companies in the US don't provide feedback is to limit the risk of
being sued.

To put it in context, be ok with not getting hired this time (yeah I know it
sucks). But the long term is about relationships. Asking for feedback for a
position creates a context in which someone is unlikely to say, "I know this
other company that's hiring and <important person at other company> is a
friend/customer/acquaintance of mine. Here is their contact information."

I'd put it this way, if someone gave you the impression that it is a good idea
to ask for feedback following an interview in the US, that is an impression to
remove from your mind. It raises the concern that you might want to argue over
the feedback. If a company interviews six people for a position, most or all
of them won't get hired.

One way to work the networking side is simply to try to connect on Linkedin
the next day as follow up. It's low effort on the other person's part to open
the door to future interaction while allowing them to signal that they are not
interested in a passive, non-confrontational way or carefully consider their
response.

Good luck.

